# here are pics of the fledgling i found need advice too!!



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

heree are some pics of the baby bird i found. maybe you could tell me his age and breed. if he is a local or a european one. and also answer what i should do with him??? i wouldnt mind keeping him to rehabilitate him so he could go back into the wild, but is baby food ok to feed him i dont have any dog food, and i will be getting the milk stuff you guys told me to get. now i just have to find a cadge.
here is his back and the white on his tail i was telling you about








and here i am trying to get a good photo of his coloring








and his face








and him on my table walking around








and a pic of his wings


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

and it only let me put 4 pics so here a 2 more








and a pic of the feathers on his belly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Looks like a baby dove to me. I'm not that familiar with them, but I know that they leave the nest earlier than baby pigeons do.
You said you're in LA. Is that Los Angeles, California? 
Give the other members a chance to see the pictures. I'm sure they'll give you some advice. 
He's a cute little guy.


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

what is the difference between a dove and a pidgeon? and will i get a fine for helping it?????


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hm. Well if it's a dove, you *could* get handed some trouble, but only if certain authorities came knocking on your door. If it's a pigeon, no one will care if you help it except for the devoted pigeon-haters out there


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

so what is it??????? lol anyone here know?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's a dove. Looks like a fledgling mourning dove to me. Doves fledge at just two weeks so they are pretty small when they first leave the nest. Put the baby in a secure, warm place such as a large box or clean dog crate. Provide it a small dish of water and some mixed wild bird or cockatiel seed. At this age it should start to eat on its own, but may need some encouragement.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jenzizcool said:


> what is the difference between a dove and a pidgeon?


There is a difference-maybe small I just don't know (except their size), but beeing that I have never handled a dove, I wouldn't want to advise you since I have only handled pigeons. 

Anyway, I'm moving your thread to the "OTHER BIRDS" forum, so those who have handled doves can give you better advice and more accurate advice.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It is a Fledgling Mourning Dove around 2 weeks old. Birdmom4ever is right. If you put some smallish size seeds in with it which will be easier to eat then he will get so bord that they usually start to pick at them another thing you can do is gently open his mouth and put a few seed in his mouth or even put your finger in the dish of food and keep your fingers crossed he catches on and starts to pick at them. Good luck with your new little friend! 

Cindy


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

ok well i bought the formula stuff you told me to, and he ate a little bit, i put it a little on his mouth and he quickly learned. so how often do i feed him and stuff lol and what is the croup, it was on the bottle of the formula. i know a little about birds i had a parakeet a few years ago but thats all. i really like him but i do want to be able to release him when he is old enough kwim. so what course of action do i take now, i feel like i need to know as much information as i can


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a mourning dove. How cute. They like millet and finely cracked corn. They come for the mixed seed that I put out for some of the birds around here. I have had several nests of them in my yard. Like pigeons, they also have a crop, in which to store seed. If he won't eat, you could always try giving him the Kaytee exact bird formula, with an eye dropper, for a short while until he starts eating on his own. Many pet shops sell it. They pretty much eat the same diet as a pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I found this link that shows you a safe way to feed a pigeon, and when I looked up doves on the internet, they suggested feeding them in pretty much the same way. The parents don't go into the babies beak to feed it. Like a pigeon, the baby goes into the parents beak and drinks regurgitated "crop milk". If you check out this link, and try this, the baby can drink as much as he wants to, and it would feel more natural to him. It might get him to eat. And this way, you won't be taking the chance of putting the food down the wrong opening. If you do, you can drown the bird. Good luck. On the dove article, they used a dixie cup, rather then a syringe. I like the syringe idea better. Here is the link.http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It is definitely a young Mourning Dove. Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, jenzizcool! What's the story on how/where/why you ended up with this little one? While I greatly appreciate you assisting this little one, it is illegal for you to have the little bird. Mourning Doves are protected under state and federal laws and both a state and federal rehabilitation permit are needed in order to raise or rehab one. 

I'm not trying to make you feel bad, but I feel you need to be aware that this bird needs to go to someone who holds the necessary permits for it. I'd be happy to help you locate a rehabber if you can confirm where you are located.

Raising this little dove by itself would almost certainly result in a very, very tame little dove that would not be releasable as it would be too trusting of humans. Also, do be careful with the caging .. Mourning Dove feathers are easily tattered and broken when brushing up against cage bars.

Again, thank you so much for assisting this young dove. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OK .. found and read the thread about where/how this little one was found and rescued.

I'm sorry the wildlife place you spoke to wasn't better at ID'ing the bird. Which one was it? There aren't that many in So Cal.

Terry


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

i dont know, i am going to call this place the bird food place lady told me to call, she said she knows a rescuer for doves. i am in the san fernando valley, tarzana to be excact. and thank you guys so much!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

jenzizcool said:


> i dont know, i am going to call this place the bird food place lady told me to call, she said she knows a rescuer for doves. i am in the san fernando valley, tarzana to be excact. and thank you guys so much!


Go here http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm and scroll down to the California listings .. find Beth Garcia in Ventura and give her a call tomorrow. She will know of the rehab places in the LA area or may be willing to take the little dove herself if you can transport it.

There may be someone who does rescue doves, but you really need to assure that the person holds the necessary state and federal permits. I hate to keep harping on that, but it can get ugly and costly if some a**hole decides to go after you or whomever you take the bird to and the necessary permits are not in place.

Here is where to find all the permitted rehabbers in California .. you are in Region 5: http://www.dfg.ca.gov/wildlife/rehab/facilities.html 

Terry


----------



## jenzizcool (May 30, 2008)

awesome now i have some numbers to call in the morning, you guys are AWESOME!


----------

